# Goodbye Buffy



## sha10ly88 (May 24, 2009)

I don't know exactly how and what should I say in here. All I know is that this is the only right place for me to go to and express my lost. I lost my baby Buffy about an hour ago -- today, Sunday, 24th May 2009 at 4.10pm in Singapore. 

Buffy is a dwarf bunny born on 6th Jan this year. Among his 4 siblings, Buffy has the most beautiful fur. He is broken brown in colourand I have always admired the grey part of his coat of fur. Buffy is definitely too young to die. And, even too young to become disabled from hopping and running. However, I am glad that he was on my lap when he died although it kills me a lot when he started to screech faintly and there was nothing I could possibly do but to hold him thinking that it could make him feel better when he is warm in my palm. He felt really tiny on my palms. Now that he is gone, I can't imagine living without him. I am just too fond of having him around me. 

There are just too many things I want to fill in here that I don't know how to arrange them all. To make it all simple and short, I am just going to say.... 

"Goodbye Buffy. You will always be in my heart and will always love you.:hearts"


----------



## cheryl (May 24, 2009)

I know i replied in your infirmary post but i just wanted to express my sadness that i feel for your loss of Buffy....i know that he meant the world to you...you took great care of him and i'm sure he knew just how much you loved him.....he was very lucky to have had you as his mum.

So very sorry 

Binky free little one


----------



## irishlops (May 24, 2009)

oh, i never go in to the rainbow bridge that often... but..
im sorry. buffy new he was loved


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 24, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry. I know how hard it is. I lost my little girl bunny almost exactly a year ago. It takes a long time to heal from losing a bunny. I'll be thinking of you and Buffy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Buffy.

I'm sure he knew just how much you loved him. 

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Buffy.

You will be missed by your Mommie.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 24, 2009)

I still don't know what to say. I am just glad I was with him when he died though how painfull it was to watch. He was my first pet and I only had him for less than 5 months.


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 24, 2009)

Buffy was really an active bunny although he was paralysed. He is very stubborn and curious. He will always want to move even when he knows that he can't. When I realise that Buffy seems like dying, I held him and hug him and told him to stay. And he did stayed with me. When Buffy started struggling, I layed him on my lap and I can see him tearing. And when he started screeching I couldn't do anything but just broke down. I felt like as if Buffy refuse to die and I scolded him to die and stop torturing himself because I am so use to know him as a stubborn bunny. 

He died with his eyes partially open and shiny with tears and I couldn't put him down but kept him on my lap for a while. I don't know how can I burry him. He is still in his little corner and every now and then I checked on him. The only difference is he is covered up and I check on him not because I didn't want to find him turned over but checking if theres pest anywhere around him till my dad comes back home and do the burial. And when I open up the padding I used to cover him, I still admire Buffy's beautiful fur and gave a gentle stroke so that I don't feel his hard body. And ... as we all know.... Buffy don't give anymore reaction.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a great bunny. I have felt lucky in that when I've had a buns pass away the last couple of years, I was able to be with them so they knew in their last moments that they were well loved and they didn't die alone.

Bunny's are wonderful animals, with such unique personalities that you just can't help but to love them to pieces.

Binky Free, big guy!

Actually this is wabbitdad, didn't know she was logged in, oops.:biggrin2:


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 24, 2009)

How sweet. Theres wabbitmom and wabbitdad. 
I'm sure Buffy is happier now.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 24, 2009)

I am so , so so very sorry for Buffy's passing, Tasha. I'm sitting here crying as I post...:cry2
You did an incredible job of caring for him. No one could have done better than you did. I loved the pictures you posted of him using the computer... He was such a fighter, even to the end. What a great spirit!

I'll be thinking of you and Buffy today... Thank you for letting us get to know him, the strong-hearted, gentle bun he was. He fought a good fight.

urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:
Rest Softly, Beautiful Buffy

Autumn


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious Buffy. You gave him so much love during his short life. Binky free little bunny.


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 24, 2009)

Aww ... I shouldn't be crying again.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 24, 2009)

:cry1::cry1::cry1::bigtears::bigtears::angelandbunny:This is incredibly sad. I feel so bad about it....

he will be in my heart too so you see he will live on in all our hearts as a brave little fighter of a bun...
"Hugs"

Maureen


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 24, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> :cry1::cry1::cry1::bigtears::bigtears::angelandbunny:This is incredibly sad. I feel so bad about it....
> 
> he will be in my heart too so you see he will live on in all our hearts as a brave little fighter of a bun...
> "Hugs"
> ...




Thats because you have always been by Buffy too. I'm sure he would have love it if u were his mommie too.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 24, 2009)

Thank you Sha :cry1:


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 24, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I am so , so so very sorry for Buffy's passing, Tasha. I'm sitting here crying as I post...:cry2
> You did an incredible job of caring for him. No one could have done better than you did. I loved the pictures you posted of him using the computer... He was such a fighter, even to the end. What a great spirit!
> 
> I'll be thinking of you and Buffy today... Thank you for letting us get to know him, the strong-hearted, gentle bun he was. He fought a good fight.
> ...


 You made me cry again. "hugs"


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 24, 2009)

we are so sorry for your loss of Buffy. Whenever we lose a fur-baby it leaves a hoe in our heart. We only had our Nik-Nik for six months and her loss was so sudden it just devastated us. Be happy that he had a good and loving home with you and is now at peace. run free at the bridge little one.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Buffy. You were so great in caring for him and had so much strength to give him the best life possible. His life wouldn't have been anywhere as good if he had been born to most other people. I really commend you for being such a great parent to him and seeing to his every need, even though it was difficult at times to see him that way. I think he was as happy as a little bunny could be, and although he didn't go peacefully, you were there to comfort him. I learned a lot from him and you.

Binky free, Buffy, finally able to run and jump and play without pain! One little bunny that made a difference in a lot of lives. :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Buffy. You did everything you could for him, and I'm certain he knew how much he was loved.

Jan


----------



## JimD (May 24, 2009)

i'm so sorry 

..binky free little one

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 24, 2009)

Buffy has touched our lives. :bigtears:

Binky Free Little One. ink iris:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 24, 2009)

Cry as much as you want to. 

Remember all the love the two of you shared...

:hearts


----------



## Numbat (May 25, 2009)

Your posts about Buffy brought tears to my eyes. He was truly loved and had the best quality of life 'till the end :tears2:

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Binky free Buffy ink iris:


----------



## angelh (May 25, 2009)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. Buffy was truly well-loved. To have been in your arms in his last moments was a final blessing for the little one. 

When you are ready, do smile again and know that somewhere over the rainbow bridge, one sweet bunny is binkying and thinking of the love you gave to him.


----------



## anneq (May 25, 2009)

Binky-free Buffy:magicwand:


----------



## kirbyultra (May 25, 2009)

You did everything you could have and then some.Buffy lived so much in the time he had and in that you should find some joy. He was lucky to have your love. 

Binky free, Buffy.


----------



## irishlops (May 25, 2009)

[align=center]




look at him! 
[/align][align=center]i think he is the cutest bunny in the world.[/align][align=center]binky free buffy!!!!!!!!!!!![/align][size="+1"]Oh, when we get to Heaven
We hope that we will find
The souls that once we loved
Who left us all behind.

Some left us at the right time
They left this world in peace
Others left too sudden
Without the chance to say Goodbye,
They were gone before we had
The chance to even cry.

There's a special place for grownups
A special place for kids
Me? I'll be on the other side
The side called Rainbow Bridge.

Across the dark green meadow
A'top the hills I'll run
Where the colors from the rainbow
Glitter from the sun.

And there I'll find my sweetheart
Running fast toward me
In my arms where he belongs
for all eternity. [/size]


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 25, 2009)

Oh gosh. Thats the nicest picture ever. I can still remember the feeling having him sleeping in my palm. He look so innocent!!! Aww ... I miss him.


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 25, 2009)

I just had a phonecall from a sister's friend who adopted 2 of Buffy's siblings -- Smokey and Binky. She really cheered me up. It felt good to be talking to someone who is a bunny lover too except that shes much more of a crazier bunny lover than me. She said if I want the same buffy, we should mate mommy and daddy again. 

Of course he wont be the same as Buffy. At least I have the same coat of fur to admire. But I am not prepared yet.


----------



## Sweetie (May 26, 2009)

Binky free Buffy! May you rest in peace.

So sorry for your loss. It is never easy losing a beloved pet as special as a rabbit.


----------



## Sweetie (May 26, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute pic and cute bunny! Very nice poem


----------



## SweetSassy (May 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :rose:


----------



## DazyDaizee (May 26, 2009)

Sha, I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner. The way you describe Buffy passing sounds so similar to the way I lost my little paralyzed bunny. I assumed that what caused her passing was a clot from the immobility of her hind legs. I don't know if this could have been the case with your little boy. I know that when I experienced it I was devastated but also grateful that I was there for my little girl. I can only imagine how terrible you must feel. I was so attached to my little disabled bunny and only had her for a week, you've had Buffy for so much longer.

I am glad that you didn't give up hope on him. He went when it was his time, and you weren't forced to make that decision for him. I'm glad he wasn't put to sleep and you weren't left to wonder if it was the right choice. It's terrible that he passed at such a young age, but he was luckier than many pet bunnies. He was so well loved and you did everything possible to prolong his life. I'm sure he was a very happy bunny despite his disability and he was lucky to have you. 

I can't express how sorry I am that you lost him. I was really pulling for the little guy, and I know you gave him the best opportunity for recovery and survival. Buffy will never be replaced, but I'm sure you'll love another bunny just as much, and you'll provide a great home for him.

For me it always helps to help out an animal in need. Either by fostering or adopting an animal who needs a good home. That might be something you could consider in the future when you're ready. It might help to make you feel better to know that you're doing something good for a bunny who really needs it.


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 27, 2009)

Hey Daizy. That waswhat that came to my mind too. I remembered u mentioned about the clot that cause your bunny's death and it struck my mind that it also is the cause of buffy's death. It was indeed devastating. I still can't get over it. I kept remembering Buffy's adorable gestures. Its just way too early for such a young bunny to go. I really want him back. However, he suffered enough. If only I knew this was coming. I am really not prepared at all to loose him. He is such a baby and will always be in my heart.

He is free now though ....

People around me don't really understand how much Buffy means to me. To them its just an animal. To me, he was such a sweetheart.


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 27, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh Buffy. You're too cute.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 27, 2009)

*DazyDaizee wrote: *


> Sha, I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner. The way you describe Buffy passing sounds so similar to the way I lost my little paralyzed bunny. I assumed that what caused her passing was a clot from the immobility of her hind legs. I don't know if this could have been the case with your little boy. I know that when I experienced it I was devastated but also grateful that I was there for my little girl. I can only imagine how terrible you must feel. I was so attached to my little disabled bunny and only had her for a week, you've had Buffy for so much longer.
> 
> I am glad that you didn't give up hope on him. He went when it was his time, and you weren't forced to make that decision for him. I'm glad he wasn't put to sleep and you weren't left to wonder if it was the right choice. It's terrible that he passed at such a young age, but he was luckier than many pet bunnies. He was so well loved and you did everything possible to prolong his life. I'm sure he was a very happy bunny despite his disability and he was lucky to have you.
> 
> ...


Tasha, DazyDaizee has good thoughts here. In 2005 when a foster boy died in neuter surgery, I saw a healing (in-return) opportunity to foster one rabbit at the shelter. I was visibly shaken and distraught with grief from losing the beloved existing foster. So sweet. So many kisses. Such joy and pleasure he brought. The space vacated permitted the next two surrenders to occupy an empty berth. Otherwise there was no space.

I anticipate Buffy would want you to do something similar. In loving memory to Buffy who had a mom who cared deeply.


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 28, 2009)

I will consider on adopting as soon as I finish my studies. I do want my own bunny that I can care and love. When Mommy gave birth to 4, only Buffy captured me and officially became mine whereas the others including mommy are my sister's. I only clean them for her and take care of them if anything goes wrong. Even till today, I do take care of her bunnies but they are not mine. Only Buffy was mine. 

Now is not yet the right time to have a bunny of my own. I will wait till I am done with studies and already financially stable so that my future sweetheart will be well taken care of. 

Honestly, I know that I could do more for Buffy but I couldn't afford it. I relied more on this forum than going out consulting a doctor just to avoid paying consultation fees. That sadens me the most. 


For now, I only spend on rabbits food and bedding and I make toys for them(including Buffy). In future, I want to do more for them and make them the happiest rabbit. At least the happiest in Singapore.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 28, 2009)

We do what we can do financially with our buns (that includes me) and sometime we cannot do everything 

BUT

I bet that Buffy was the MOSTLOVED bunny in Singapore !!


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2009)

My deepest sympathies to you Sha. I didn't know little Buffy but reading the posts he was a special bunny and those we remember forever. ((HUGS))


----------

